
Dating App Bumble Preparing for $6B-Plus IPO - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-09-01/dating-app-bumble-is-said-to-prepare-for-6-billion-plus-ipo
======
throwawaysea
No thanks. Bumble is yet another example of an arrogant tech company forcing
its ideology and values on the world. I really don’t want a monoculture where
even dating is inaccessible if you aren’t a progressive:
[https://thefederalist.com/2020/06/24/bumble-app-demands-
you-...](https://thefederalist.com/2020/06/24/bumble-app-demands-you-pledge-
allegiance-to-the-left-to-find-a-date/)

Not to mention that the actual experience of Bumble is terrible. Like most
dating apps it is a major time sink and money pit, and has low return for men
unless you’re attractive in a very mainstream way. The League, as a
comparative example, is much more cleverly designed. It avoids turning dating
into a second job.

~~~
CryptoBanker
You criticize Bumble for being a "time sink" but you like the League because
it is like a second job"...which one is it?

~~~
throwawaysea
The League limits you on number of prospective matches per day and it also
rewards engagement and punishes lack of engagement. There is no swiping
thousands of times, and no window shopping. You get to see a certain number of
matches each day and those are _all_ the matches you get to consider. It
forces people to actually connect with low time investment. Their CEO, Amanda
Bradford, has some interesting presentations/interviews you can search for
that talk about their design philosophy.

------
kpennell
Bumble was refreshingly better than Tinder in about 2014-2018 or so. Making it
so the woman has to write first solved a lot of dating app problems:

\- Women getting overwhelmed by too many messages and fleeing the app

\- Men being able to determine which of their matches are actually interested
vs. not. It's so tiring to send dozens of messages and not get a response.
It's a really nice signal when a women actually writes you first.

But now, Hinge is the champion. The prompts, the scrolling vs. swiping.
Combining messaging with swiping is really smart. You're able to add a little
touch to your match request but you also don't have to see the failed ones
(the ones who didn't write you back).

Hinge's redesign worked out quite well.
[https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/9/18297278/hinge-designed-
to...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/9/18297278/hinge-designed-to-be-
deleted-dating-app-redesign)

------
mgh2
Quite a bubble we are in

